
Siri for everyone, with Pioneer's Zypr API - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/11/siri-for-everyone-with-pioneers-zypr-api.ars
======
masonhensley
Direct link to product site. (working as of Monday 11/7 2:00p CST):
<http://www.zypr.net/>

------
juliennakache
if they can't keep up a demo website, there is no reason any developer should
trust pioneer to invest their time in testing / using zypr...

~~~
lukeholder
haha, I saw the site was down and thought... "my app will not use an api from
a company that cannot keep a static site up"

------
untog
This is why I don't get the fuss everyone is making about Siri in relation to
being an "{x}-killer". While the tech is impressive, it's going to be
reproduced very easily- Google could dedicate a tiny amount of their resources
to it and have a Siri competitor on Android within a couple of months.

~~~
nu23
I guess one reason people see siri as a threat to google is that if voice
based interfaces take off, no matter who does it, there is less scope for
advertisements - which are more annoying when spoken out loud. It's still too
soon to say, of course, maybe voice apps will always be a smaller share or
google could possibly find another business model.

~~~
alexhawdon
Whilst I do agree it changes things, this type of interface doesn't
necessarily rule out advertising.

At the end of the day, someone needs to pay the bills. With Siri, you're
arguably paying the bill when you give your money to Apple.

A future free 'Siri', from Google or elsewhere, might have to rely on
advertising money. A lot of Siri's functionality is search - there's no reason
why Siri couldn't serve up sponsored results when you make a search just as
we're used to with more traditional search engines.

~~~
speek
That's one of the things that we're exploring over at Zazu (voice-enabled
hyper-contextual advertising) -- we've stumbled upon some really interesting
things that happen when you combine voice, context, and advertising; one of
which is that our users have 8x more interactions with advertisements than
they would any other mobile advertising platform.

~~~
lsb
Do they enjoy having 8x more interactions with advertisements? Or it is
inescapable?

~~~
speek
We'd hope so. We're not trying to advertise to you -- only tell you about
something that we think you'd like.

------
wslh
There is an API freely available on .NET (assuming you have a Microsoft
Windows OS) for voice recognition and text to speech. There are even multiple
language kits.

If you are interested I wrote an article about it a few weeks ago:
[http://blog.databigbang.com/voice-recognition-content-
extrac...](http://blog.databigbang.com/voice-recognition-content-extraction-
tts-innovative-web-browsing/)

------
hoschi
I built a Zypr clone for software development ->
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3214934>

------
togasystems
Does anybody know how deep their natural language processing is? i.e. Will it
understand when I ask 'List all of my Twitter followers how also follow John
Doe?'

------
tambourine_man
But does it work? Siri's main advantage is that it does most of the time.
We've had speech recognition for a long time, but it just wasn't reliable.

